# Crepe Myrtle White Spots on Bark



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Anybody ever seen these white spots on their crepe myrtle bark? I thought it might be powdery mildew, but I thought that would accumulate on the underside of leaves. I can't see any issues with the leaves - only on the bark. The bark is peeling rapidly and falling to the ground...







Video...

https://1drv.ms/v/s!Als0fYXsBpTQjOgUwaNEvYD_c6lD9Q


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Someone correct me if I am wrong - I think that is the result of aphids. Its aphids poop actually. If left untreated it will eventually cover your whole tree and turn black. Dont think it will kill the tree though. Soapy water in a pump sprayer weekly should do the trick. One of my myrtles last two years were covered in it. It is fine now.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Nothing on the leaves which appear to be where aphids feed and poop.

I think I found it...it looks to be crepemyrtle black scale...check it out...

https://extensionentomology.tamu.edu/insects/crapemyrtle-bark-scale/

It sounds like imidacloprid will fix it over a number of weeks. It is almost done with it's flowering this season so I'll apply it just after to prevent any bee population damage. Slow fix, but the scale does not appear to kill the crepemyrtle as much as it reduces it's ability to flower strongly. Also it looks like cheese is on the limbs of the tree...so it is a little unsightly.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

UltimateLawn said:


> Nothing on the leaves which appear to be where aphids feed and poop.
> 
> I think I found it...it looks to be crepemyrtle black scale...check it out...
> 
> ...


Forget about the imidacloprid. I just treated my crape myrtle for the same issue and I go the organic route and it takes far less than a few weeks. I used this:
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Bonide-All...-Garden-Insect-Killer-Tank-Sprayer/1000406439

The recommended rate is 2-5 tablespoons per gallon of water. I went a little bit heavier since it's organic and won't hurt the tree. I put a gallon in my backpack sprayer and thoroughly soaked my myrtle. I did another application 3 days later for the stragglers and the problem is virtually gone and the tree has resumed flowering. I go through this every year with both of my myrtles and it takes a week at most to clear the infestation.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

It's scale. I found them on two of mine and just treated for them. They cause black mold on the branches and trunk also. Look them up, the are an issue for crape myrtles but easy to treat.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@Txmx583 , how did you end up treating for the scale?


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

UltimateLawn said:


> @Txmx583 , how did you end up treating for the scale?


I pored Bayer tree and shrub insect at the base which has fertilizer and systemic insecticide in it. Then I sprayed the scale with a contact insecticide (Bonide super soap) which says it kills scale. Next I will wash the trunk and branches with a soapy water mixture and a brush to remove the black fungus that is a result of the scale eating the juice inside the branches. There are a bunch of YouTube videos on how to do it. Hope this helps.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Are the leaves shiny at all? I second the aphids, it's happened to me the last few years. Ours didn't seem as large of deposits, but small white things, and the leaves are shiny. FWIW


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Scale. Just treated mine with this drench product that you can get from home depot.

Scale is not quick to die. A drench will work but could take several months as it has to uptake through the roots and get to branches where the scale is sucking on your tree, that's when they start to be affected. I've tried sprays before, but it's a waste of time as the scale has a protective shell around it and can survive most sprays.

The scale can also be removed manually using soap and water. If your Crepe Myrtle hasn't shed its bark yet, most will come off when it does. The dots will always be there , even if dead, unless manually removed.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

That drench product is Imidacloprid as the active ingredient. Yep...I'm not expecting the scale to die very quickly. Looks like next spring I will just need to do the drench in the spring.

I'm too lazy to get out and sponge clean the crepemyrtle. Besides, the one most affected is about 15 foot high so it would be rather difficult to do.


----------

